# Trittbrettfahrer zu Abmahnung U+C Regensburg



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

Hier eine Abmahnung aus der Zukunft 

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8006/b3u3.jpg


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2013)

Wie jetzt, kommen diese Abmahnungen etwa per eMail? Nee, oder?


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

allerdings.....und an Nutzer, die NIEMALS auf den redtube Seiten waren. Das ganze wird noch lustig.


----------



## trulli68 (10 Dezember 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, kommen diese Abmahnungen etwa per eMail? Nee, oder?


So wird es bei Heise berichtet. Dort wird auch schon der 25. Dezember vorausgesagt. Allerdings sind das wohl Fake-Mails eines Trittbrettfahrers (wird spekuliert).

Es soll sich auch eine zip. Datei im Anhang befinden.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Dezember 2013)

Trittbrettfahrer nutzen das jetzt aus. -> http://www.infodocc.info/warnung-vor-angeblichen-mails-von-uc-rechtsanwaelte/

Leider gibt es auch da wieder User die sich fragen:


> Ist das nun SPAM, die auf der Abmahnerei basiert, oder ist das tatsächlich eine rechtswirksame (wenngleich hahnebüchene) Abmahnung???


----------



## Yak (10 Dezember 2013)

Hallo an alle!
Bin neu hier und wie soll es anders sein, durch eine dubiose Abmahnung, die ich von U+C per mail erhalten habe, auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
Auch ich werde wohl am 2. Weihnachtstag gegen 22 Uhr einen Porno schaune! :-o  (und: Nein, ich habe den anhang nicht geöffnet)
Da wir weder auf solchen Seiten wie Redtube, Youporn oder sonstigem verkehren, bin ich da guter Dinge. Was mich aber interessiert, wie sind die an meine Adresse (IP-Adresse und email) gekommen?
Kann ich mir trotz  Firewall und Defender einen Virus eingefangen haben? Sorry, wenn das etwas naiv und laienhaft rüberkommt... ich versuche meinen Rechner zu schützen und habe auch mein W-Lan mit Passort gesichert usw., aber ich bin keine PC-Expertin....


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 Dezember 2013)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Man verzichtet also ganz bewusst darauf, die eigenen Werke offline nehmen zu lassen, um den profitableren Weg der Abmahnung gehen zu können.



Waisenknabe (mitleidig schau)! Diese Filmchen wurden mit Sicherheit nur für den Zweck, später damit Abmahnungen generieren zu können, produziert, würde ich an der Stelle mal ganz frech behaupten! Heutzutage mit billigen Porno-Clipsen Geld verdienen zu wollen, kommt der wirtschaftlichen Todessehnsucht gleich. 

Was bleibt, das ist die Frage, wie die IP's ermittelt werden konnten, ohne die Grenzen der Legalität zu sprengen. Eine Antwort habe ich bisher nicht errhalten.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Dezember 2013)

Yak schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> Bin neu hier und wie soll es anders sein, durch eine dubiose Abmahnung, die ich von U+C per mail erhalten habe, auf dieses Forum gestoßen.
> Auch ich werde wohl am 2. Weihnachtstag gegen 22 Uhr einen Porno schaune! :-o  (und: Nein, ich habe den anhang nicht geöffnet)
> Da wir weder auf solchen Seiten wie Redtube, Youporn oder sonstigem verkehren, bin ich da guter Dinge. Was mich aber interessiert, wie sind die an meine Adresse (IP-Adresse und email) gekommen?
> Kann ich mir trotz  Firewall und Defender einen Virus eingefangen haben? Sorry, wenn das etwas naiv und laienhaft rüberkommt... ich versuche meinen Rechner zu schützen und habe auch mein W-Lan mit Passort gesichert usw., aber ich bin keine PC-Expertin....


Ist die IP-Adresse überhaupt Deine (Provider) gewesen? Und an Mailadressen kann man durch Zukäufe, Diebstähle oder wenn sie wo öffentlich steht, kommen.

Schade das man diese Fake-Mail anscheinend auch für bahre Münze nimmt.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

das sind laut U&C Trittbrettfahrer. Die warnen selber davor: Gefälschte Abmahnungen im Namen von U+C 

Seit heute werden im Namen von U+C Abmahnungen per E-Mail verschickt, in denen den Empfängern Urheberrechtsverletzungen im Internet vorgeworfen werden. Diese E-Mail stammen nicht aus der Kanzlei URMANN + COLLEGEN. Abmahnungen im Namen unserer Mandantschaft werden ausschließlich per Post versandt. 

im Anhang wird ein virus sein.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (10 Dezember 2013)

Erst auf große Mucke machen und dann den Schwanz einziehen und man steht nicht mehr zu dem was man machte und will sein Tun entfernt haben.


----------



## Yak (10 Dezember 2013)

@Nutzlosbranche: Ich nehme diese Mail ganz sicher nicht ernst..... Was mich dazu veranlasst hat, im Internet danach zu recherieren, war die Frage, woher die meine Daten haben.... 
Und nein, die Ip-Adresse stimmt auch nicht....


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Trittbrettfahrer nutzen das jetzt aus. -> http://www.infodocc.info/warnung-vor-angeblichen-mails-von-uc-rechtsanwaelte/
> 
> 
> > *Uns ist nicht bekannt, dass U+C Abmahnungen per Mail verschickt, der Anhang ist sehr wahrscheinlich schädlich.*


So viel zu meiner Frage vorher.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

Den verseuchten Anhang auf keinen Fall öffnen, das ganze am besten löschen und vergessen.


----------



## Hippo (10 Dezember 2013)

Yak schrieb:


> ...Auch ich werde wohl am 2. Weihnachtstag gegen 22 Uhr einen Porno schaune! :-o


Dann paß mal bloß auf daß Dein Fluxkompensator auch funktioniert ...



Yak schrieb:


> ...Was mich aber interessiert, wie sind die an meine Adresse (IP-Adresse und email) gekommen?...


Da gibts tausend Möglichkeiten die Du nicht beeinflussen kannst.
Das geht vom Datenleck bei einem Onlinehandel über eine mal öffentlich geschriebene Mailaddi bis hin zum verseuchten Rechner eines Bekannten dem Du mal eine Mail geschrieben hast



Yak schrieb:


> ...Kann ich mir trotz  Firewall und Defender einen Virus eingefangen haben? ...


Möglich ist alles, in diesem Fall aber eher nicht wahrscheinlich



Yak schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn das etwas naiv und laienhaft rüberkommt...


tm by Opa Lieber mal blöd gefrag wie hinterher blöd geschaut ...



Yak schrieb:


> ...ich versuche meinen Rechner zu schützen und habe auch mein W-Lan mit Passort gesichert usw., aber ich bin keine PC-Expertin....


Guter Plan!
__________________________________
Quote-Formatierung repariert BT/Mod


----------



## DunDa (10 Dezember 2013)

Hi @ all, habe genau die gleiche Betrugs Email bekommen, ist mir aber sofort aufgefallen, da die Kanzlei bestimmt keine Email mit [email protected] hat.

Im Anhand war dan eine Dos datei ...  und von den 250€ war auch nichts mehr zu lesen 

Habe mir aber schon erstmal gedanken gemacht, obwohl ich die Seite garnicht mal kenne. Und das angebliche "delikt" auch heute erst um 23.56 begangen wird 


[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt. NUB beachten!]


----------



## trulli68 (10 Dezember 2013)

Entsprechende Geschäftsstelle im LG Köln nicht mehr erreichbar. Abmahnungen sollen Mängel aufweisen, die zur Unwirksamkeit führen.


----------



## BenTigger (10 Dezember 2013)

Kommentarfrage eines Users in einem anderen Forum:


> Auch ich bin betroffen!
> Ich vermute, dass ich Geschädigter einer Nachahmer-Kampagne geworden bin, denn
> - ein Verstoß ist mir nicht bewusst
> - schon gar nicht bei dem Termin in der Zukunft (27.12.2013)
> ...



Also ehrlich, wer auf die Vermutung und die Daten in der Mail noch die Frage stellt, ob er Antworten muss,
zeigt mir, warum diese Abmahnerei, Abofallen, Fakeshop und Trojanersenderei überhaupt noch funktioniert.
Es gibt genug, die trotz Verstehens der Sache dann doch lieber zahlen.....
Dazu noch die Unmengen an Usern die nichts verstehen und zahlen.....


----------



## Goblin (10 Dezember 2013)

23 Uhr 61 

Leute ich bitte euch,wer nimmt sowas ernst ???



> Was muss ich tun?


 
Die Mail löschen wäre eine gute Idee


----------



## raundsi (10 Dezember 2013)

Haha diese eMail hat mich auch heute erreicht - nach 3 Sekunden Schreck wars aber klar, dass das ein Virus sein muss 
Und was die original "Abmahnung" betrifft - bei Ignorieren einer Abmahnung stünde ja bei einer Urheberrechtsverletzung eine einstweilige Verfügung im Raum, um dem Rechteinhaber schnell einen vorläufigen Rechtsschutz einzuräumen - was als Maßnahme gegen unberechtigtes Verbreiten urheberrechtlich geschützten Materials ja auch legitim sein kann.

Aber auf was sollte hier eine solche Verfügung lauten, etwa auf "Du darfst keine Pornos mehr gugge, sonst du musse 10 millionen Strafe an Urheber zahlen"???


----------



## Goblin (10 Dezember 2013)

Ignorieren einer ECHTEN Abmahnung is das dämlichste das man machen kann


----------



## raundsi (10 Dezember 2013)

@Gobblin - wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen. Mich würde trotzdem interessieren, wie hier die Eilbedürftigkeit begründet wird, um eine EV zu erreichen - ohne großen Betrug ist das imho gar nicht möglich


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Dezember 2013)

raundsi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auf was sollte hier eine solche Verfügung lauten, etwa auf "Du darfst keine Pornos mehr gugge, sonst du musse 10 millionen Strafe an Urheber zahlen"???


Hier wird es auch keine einstweilige Verfügung geben, weil es weder eine Eilbedürftigkeit gibt, noch eine Wiederholungsgefahr.


----------



## Goblin (10 Dezember 2013)

Man sollte das Thema mit den gefälschten Anwalts Trojaner Mails abtrennen,sonst kommen neue User hier durcheinander und verwechseln vielleicht was ?!


----------



## salix (10 Dezember 2013)

Ich habe heute auch eine solche Email bekommen. Ich habe mich auf der Suche nach Info´s eben hier angemeldet.
Meine Email war allerdings bis auf die Absenderadresse ziemlich täuschend echt und deswegen habe ich, leider auf den Anhang geklickt und mir den Trojaner "Dropper win32 injector) gezogen. Warum? Weil in meiner Email nicht nur Name und IP, sondern auch meine komplette Meldeadresse inkl Telefonnummer standen! Ich bin bei sowas immer skeptisch, habe so auch heute erstmal den Absender und die Masche gegoogelt und bekam mehrere Artikel angezeigt, in denen ganz klar die Rede von Rechtmässigkeit war. Allerdings wurde nicht erwähnt, das es sich dabei um die per Post zugestellten Abmahnungen handelt.


----------



## Goblin (10 Dezember 2013)

> klar die Rede von Rechtmäßigkeit war


 
Ich bezweifele dass die rechtmäßig sind



> leider auf den Anhang geklickt


 
Man öffnet keine Anhänge deren Absender man nicht kennt ! Und wenn da 1000 Mal die richtigen Daten stehen

Mal das System scannen oder besser neu aufsetzten


----------



## trulli68 (10 Dezember 2013)

salix schrieb:


> in denen ganz klar die Rede von Rechtmässigkeit war. Allerdings wurde nicht erwähnt, das es sich dabei um die per Post zugestellten Abmahnungen handelt.



Also ich habe weder zur eMail noch zur postalischen Zustellung etwas über die Rechtmäßigkeit dieser Abmahnung gelesen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (10 Dezember 2013)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe-Job


----------



## bernhard (11 Dezember 2013)

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...rettfahrer-zu-abmahnung-u-c-regensburg.45027/


----------

